# Concrete Design Question - SE II or III



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2009)

Can anyone confirm if a Strut and Tie Model will be necessary for concrete-related questions on the SE II OR III? I'm pretty rusty on those and only did pile caps and truss-models for short-span / high load deep beams in college.

Thanks.

McEngr


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 26, 2009)

McEngr,

I thought the S&amp;T stuff in the SERM was about right for the SEII. Since the jury is out on the SEIII, I'd recommend finding a used ACI 318-02/05 based textbook for studying.

I hope this helps!


----------



## McEngr (Jan 27, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> I thought the S&amp;T stuff in the SERM was about right for the SEII. Since the jury is out on the SEIII, I'd recommend finding a used ACI 318-02/05 based textbook for studying.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Thanks Kevo. I didn't realize that the newer SERM had S&amp;T models. I have the 3rd edition. Is that the S&amp;T that you are referring to or did you use the SERM4? A. Williams seems to improve his stuff with every edition, albeit with errata.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was talking about the 3rd edition, but I have bought the 4th edition a few months ago to jumpstart my SE studying. The 4th edition is MUCH better for concrete, seismic diaphram &amp; rigidity, as well as for steel. (The updated concrete column interaction diagrams are worth it if you can't photocopy a textbook.)

I will have to put my SEIII studying on hold though. I know that I didn't "fully" pass my CA special exams. When I get back to my mailbox from my vacation I'll find out the whole story on this. I'm pretty sure that I'll be retaking surveying though.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 27, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> I was talking about the 3rd edition, but I have bought the 4th edition a few months ago to jumpstart my SE studying. The 4th edition is MUCH better for concrete, seismic diaphram &amp; rigidity, as well as for steel. (The updated concrete column interaction diagrams are worth it if you can't photocopy a textbook.)
> I will have to put my SEIII studying on hold though. I know that I didn't "fully" pass my CA special exams. When I get back to my mailbox from my vacation I'll find out the whole story on this. I'm pretty sure that I'll be retaking surveying though.


That sucks. Sorry man. I guess you're human after all.  I'll be taking those CA tests next year.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 27, 2009)

LOL!

I hope that you can fair better than me. 10940623:


----------



## akastud (Feb 5, 2009)

I have not seen any S&amp;T on the SE II or SE III testd I took.

akastud


----------



## teda (Feb 5, 2009)

Good to hear it.........



akastud said:


> I have not seen any S&amp;T on the SE II or SE III testd I took.
> akastud


----------



## McEngr (Feb 6, 2009)

teda said:


> Good to hear it.........


+1 arty-smiley-048:


----------

